# Vì sao bộ ấm chén đẹp lại bị ố vàng?



## gomsubaokhanh (30/9/21)

Một bộ ấm chén đẹp, lịch sự để tiếp khách là vật dụng không thể thiếu trong mọi gia đình. Tuy nhiên nếu không biết cách bảo quản, ấm sẽ xỉn và trông kém sang theo thời gian. Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách bảo ấm chén đúng cách, giữ mãi sắc ấm sáng như mới.

Nguyên nhân khiến bộ ấm chén đẹp chuyển màu vàng ố

Có nhiều nguyên nhân ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng thẩm mỹ của ấm chén sứ, khiến chúng từ một bộ ấm chén đẹp bóng chuyển thành màu vàng ố hoặc xỉn màu không còn độ bóng đẹp như ban đầu. Nguyên nhân chính thường do chất lượng gốm sứ không đạt chuẩn hoặc thói quen sử dụng không đúng cách.






Do chất lượng men không đạt chuẩn

Thị trường ấm chén sứ nhộn nhịp có hàng trăm chủng lại ấm chén với những dạng men mới cũ khác nhau. Bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm mua một bộ ấm chén chất lượng tốt, nhưng đồng thời cũng có nhiều nguy cơ mua phải những bộ trà cụ kém chất lượng do bị trà trộn vào.

Những bộ ấm chén sứ kém chất lượng tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy cơ ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe. Đồng thời chất sứ nung non dễ bị nứt âm, ấm dễ sứt mẻ do không có khả năng chịu được tác động lực.

Bên cạnh đó, những bộ trà cụ này thường chỉ đẹp ban đầu. Sau khi sử dụng một thời gian, ấm trà xuống cấp biến thành sắc xỉn. Nguyên nhân bởi chất liệu men bị hòa lẫn tạp chất nên dễ xuống màu theo thời gian.

Khi mua ấm chén, bạn nên lựa chọn những cơ sở uy tín để tránh những trải nghiệm không tốt này.

Do thói quen sử dụng và bảo quản không đúng

Bộ ấm chén đẹp đẽ của bạn có thể bị ảnh hưởng xấu bởi những thói quen sử dụng và bảo quản không đúng cách.

Nhiều người sau khi uống trà xong thường để luôn nước trà trong ấm cho đến lần sử dụng tiếp theo mới đổ bã, tráng ấm. Việc này vô tình khiến cặn trà bám chặt vào sứ, khiến sứ bị ố vàng rất khó làm sạch.

Khi thưởng trà xong, ngoài việc vệ sinh ngay ấm, bạn nên tráng qua toàn bộ ấm chén bằng nước nóng, sau đó úp xuống để đáy chén không đóng cặn mất thẩm mỹ.

Bên cạnh đó, một số trà nhân lại có thói quen dưỡng ấm bằng cách đổ trước trà cũ lên khắp mặt ấm. Cách này nếu làm đúng sẽ khiến ấm có sắc bóng màu trà rất đẹp. Ngược lại, khi cách thức làm không chuẩn, ấm vừa xỉn màu, loang lổ lại có hại cho sức khỏe.

>>> Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn bảo quản bộ ấm chén đẹp không ố vàng


----------

